# USAA Insurance and track days



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

It seems USAA insurance will not be covering any event at a race track and may drop you if you even ask about it:

http://forums.rennlist.com/cgi-bin/rennforums/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=3;t=004864;p=


----------



## RGO (May 14, 2003)

Yeah, USAA has an issue with that. I asked the overseas USAA folks about coverage "if" I took my car onto the long Nurburgring track. Their reply was pretty straightforward--"don't even think about it". The N-ring folks label the track as an "Einbahnstrasse" (one-way street), but that doesn't suffice for the insurance folks.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *It seems USAA insurance will not be covering any event at a race track and may drop you if you even ask about it:
> 
> http://forums.rennlist.com/cgi-bin/rennforums/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=3;t=004864;p= *


I've always discouraged people from calling and asking about coverage and I don't understand why people keep doing it. I've only heard of one person ever getting a comfort letter that yes you are covered. Its not the claims, but all the inquiries about coverage that is spooking the companies.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

I've got USAA, and I've always wondered about it.

Now I am definetly not going to call them...


----------

